# Kingdom Death: Monster



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello

Here are pics of Kingdom Death: Monster miniatures that I have painted recently.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

...and two more:


----------



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

Another update, Percival finished recently and few other minis painted some time ago.

Perciva:










Gorm:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great stuff, that Gorm creature freaks me out no end


----------



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry for Gorm :wink2:
New minis: Fade and Slenderman


----------



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

Small update:


----------



## Manu Miniatures (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't been here for a long time, so here is small update:

Manhunter









Slenderman









White Knight










Lion God (NSFW)
This one could be a little disturbing (KD:M in all its glory) so I cropped him a little:


----------

